# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Tuần lễ văn hóa biển đảo tri ân Hải đội Hoàng Sa

## hieunt

*Diễn ra ngày 27 - 28/4, "Tuần lễ Văn hóa biển đảo Quảng  Ngãi" gồm nhiều hoạt động như tri ân Hải đội Hoàng Sa, hội thảo quốc tế  về chủ quyền Việt Nam trên hai quần đảo Hoàng Sa, Trường Sa...*



Nghi thức thả khinh thuyền Hoàng Sa trong lễ khao lề thế lính Hoàng Sa ở huyện đảo Lý Sơn.



Ngoài đua thuyền tứ linh, lễ cáo yết nghinh thần, cầu  siêu cho các binh phu Hoàng Sa, Trường Sa, thả hoa đăng tri ân Hải đội  Hoàng Sa, "Tuần lễ Văn hóa biển đảo" còn có nhiều hoạt động thể thao,  văn hóa dân gian, cùng Hội thảo quốc tế về chủ quyền lịch sử, pháp lý  của Việt Nam đối với hai quần đảo này. 
 Trao đổi với _VnExpress.net_, tiến sĩ Nguyễn  Đăng Vũ, Giám đốc Sở Văn hóa Thể thao và Du lịch Quảng Ngãi cho biết, dù  lễ khao lề thế lính Hoàng Sa được tổ chức quy mô cấp tỉnh nhưng các tộc  họ ở huyện đảo Lý Sơn vẫn giữ vai trò chủ đạo theo đúng nghi thức  truyền thống. Nhà nước hỗ trợ kinh phí và tổ chức các hoạt động xung  quanh trong dịp lễ này.



"Thầy Pháp" đang tế lễ tưởng niệm Hải đội Hoàng Sa ở huyện đảo Lý Sơn



 Các nghệ nhân ở huyện đảo Lý Sơn làm 10 mô hình khinh  thuyền Hoàng Sa (mỗi chiếc dài 1,5 mét) phục vụ lễ tế và trưng bày ở Bảo  tàng Tổng hợp Quảng Ngãi. 
 Theo tiến sĩ Vũ, từ lâu lễ khao lề thế lính Hoàng Sa  đã trở thành ngày hội lớn của Quảng Ngãi và người dân mọi miền đất nước.  Đây là dịp khơi dậy ý thức người dân bảo vệ chủ quyền lãnh thổ Việt Nam  trên hai quần đảo Hoàng Sa - Trường Sa; tiếp tục khẳng định chủ quyền  lãnh hải tổ quốc trên các quần đảo thiêng liêng. 
 Hiện, Quảng Ngãi lập trang thông tin giới thiệu nghi  lễ tri ân Hải đội Hoàng Sa đến du khách trong nước và quốc tế bằng ngôn  ngữ tiếng Việt và tiếng Anh.

----------


## hcpro

hay quá, luôn hướng về các anh ở ngoài đảo xa

----------

